# Cargador de celular para moto, consulta



## xxTongAxx (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad no sé si está bien ubicado el tema en esta sección.
La consulta mía viene por que necesito hacer una fuente de 5[V] y 1[A] para colocar en mi moto (seria alimentada con 12[v]); asi conecto el GPS y mi celular S3 para llevarlos cuando viajo.
Quería que me recomendaran algún circuito para armar.
Yo encontré algunos circuitos, pero como voy a conectar el celular que me parece delicado prefería que alguien que sepa me guiara.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2013)

Solo necesitas 5V y 1Amp, yo construi una vez un circuito que hacia eso y permitia tener la salida con un conector USB para ser mas compatibles con los requerimientos de los dispositivos.

ATENCION debes ubicar tus componentes electronicos lejos del tanque de gasolina de la moto, en lo posible tampoco debajo del sillin de la moto pues si son bastantes puedes obstruir la entrada de aire hacia el carburador del vehiculo

Usa 1 LM7805, de el puedes disponer maximo 1.5 A y esperar que disipe 15W en forma de calor por lo que debes ubicarlo con el disipador adecuado para ese trabajo.

Cual es la moto a la que le vas a hacer ese artilugio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2013)

No te compliques  :

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/cargador-usb-automotor_OrderId_PRICE


----------



## xxTongAxx (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta.
Se lo voy a colocar a una Honda Tornado; la toma de 12V ya la tengo pero quería además colocarle un USB hembra para conectar esas cosas directamente.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No te compliques  :
> 
> http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/cargador-usb-automotor_OrderId_PRICE



El tema es que soy del interior y con gastos de envió los cargadores se me van a 60$, encima leí que algunos te curran por que dicen para 700  [mA] pero si vos los abrís adentro tiene un regulador 78L05; que según dicen no llega a tirar esa corriente.


----------



## analogico (Mar 18, 2013)

xxTongAxx dijo:


> Hola, gracias por la respuesta.
> Se lo voy a colocar a una Honda Tornado; la toma de 12V ya la tengo pero quería además colocarle un USB hembra para conectar esas cosas directamente.
> 
> 
> ...



tendria que ser un cargador trucho

los cargadores de verdad usan un circuito mc34063  o parecido
que tiene la ventaja quer no pierde tanta energia  como un 7805


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> tendria que ser un cargador trucho
> 
> los cargadores de verdad usan un circuito mc34063 o parecido
> que tiene la ventaja quer no pierde tanta energia como un 7805


 
Claro , te los recomendé porque son Chinos y Switching


----------

